# Wedge on a green!



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

So have you?

I guess I've maybe only done it a few times, and I cringe when I do, but sometimes it can be the best option. For example, you're on a figure of 8 shaped green and you can't putt direct to the hole, or its one of those greens that looks like its got several cows buried below the surface.

What I would say id I've never done it in a friendly knock, and I've always took the ball really clean - try not to take a divot

So have you?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have done it, and when I did, I did not leave a divot....not even a little one. One school of thought is if the greens keeper locates the pin where it is not accessible from all other parts of the green, with a putter, then you gotta do what you gotta do. Any golfer who can chip, even a little bit, can get away with it, without leaving a divot. I might chip on the green <6 times a year. 

Another time when I use a chipping iron on a green, is when I am on the practice green working with a chipping club. I chip onto the green then, using the leading edge of chipping iron, I putt out. The leading edge of most irons have a curvature to them. To putt well with one you really need to be precise with that leading edge.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Never. I have too much respect for the greenskeepers to commit such a sacrilege. If I've played such a poor approach that I don't have a clear path to the hole, then I figure I deserve what I get. 

I would never do it just to keep from having to read a green. I can't even comprehend using that for an excuse.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no I haven't can say I haven't thought about doing but I've always been to worried about leaving a divot....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never seen or even heard of it being done. I might use a 3 wood and try putting through the taller grass to the pin,but thats me.


----------



## TheDeltonaClub (Aug 10, 2011)

*Free Titleist Driver*

As a golf course operator we prefer that only the most skilled of players would even attempt this, if at all. But if attemped please refrain from taking a divot, or at least repair it.

Register to win a free Titleist 910 d2 or d3 (your choice) Just go to The Deltona Club - Deltona Florida- Public golf course- Cybergolf course anytime after August 12th to register. Entry deadlin is September 30th 2011. Drawing will be held October 1st 2011.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

If you use it with a putting stroke I cant see what the damage could be, Problem is, can you hit it hard enough and get the needed loft using a putting stroke? :dunno:


----------

